# Just say NO! MISSY NO!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Like any addict, I thought if I could enlist your help with my puppy obsession, I may be better able to walk the straight and narrow.

Janet's and Stogies puppies followed by Anne fostering Spice, and another pup named Sugar sent me into headspin again... I actually even filled out the entire HRI application form and thought it best to speak with DH before I hit submit. He very gently and rationally talked me off the ledge... 3 would take a day and a half to groom, be hard to walk, cost more to feed, groom and take to the Vet, and would most likely throw my allergies into overload. Why does he have to be so sane?

So here is my public admission. I do not think we could handle 3 dogs! I have said it before on this forum and I am re-stating it so you all can help me out when you see me going down that road... you know a few too many IWAP'S and posts on a thread with puppies...or if I send you a pm saying "really! I want her!" I am asking you to post or write me back saying NO! MISSY NO!



> My name is Missy and I am schizophrenic when it comes to wanting a little girl puppy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I could commiserate but I'm with your husband on this one. I would never ever get a third. And maybe you will all say I will eat my words later, but I doubt it... maybe when I'm retired? *Maybe.*

Missy, I don't remember, but have you ever dog-sat a third dog? I think that's a good indication. I found that as good as it was for the dogs, it sucked for me most of the time. I don't mind doing it for a week or whatever, but I was really tired after that week and really happy to only permanently have two in the house. I really found that it was a lot more work... and I didn't even do grooming! And let's not mention trying to walk 3 dogs at once! That was a doozy.

Anyway, count me in as the first in line to tell you NO!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Missy *









I agree with you Carolina.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I feel your pain Missy. It's SO hard when you see all the cute puppy pics and videos not to want another one. But then I have to think rationally. Walking, grooming, vet bills, food bills....2 is plenty for me! 
After having 2 dogs though, I would probably never have "just one" again...at least not for very long. I think 2 is the PERFECT number!
Can you imagine being a breeder and have to give away all those cute little faces? I couldn't do it. 
I guess we know our limits, eh??


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree with Lina & Sally! Whenever I'm feeling the urge, I borrow a neighbor's dog for a walk. That's all it ever takes. I'm already outnumbered, 3 would just be suicide.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No Missy No…. I know what you are going through. I know my limitations. I do not want more than two, one was perfect for my life style and traveling but I fostered Galen, she made Smarty happy, we fell in love with her and the rest is history. 

HRI does have needs other than foster. I call myself a driver. I will furnish car and gas to go pick up, and they can stay with me for a few days but that is it. Any longer would mean a permanent member of our home. And I am still trying to get Galen totally house trained, which I have to say is a major obstacle for me.

I love, love, love puppies, but they grow up.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Like any addict, I thought if I could enlist your help with my puppy obsession, I may be better able to walk the straight and narrow.
> 
> Janet's and Stogies puppies followed by Anne fostering Spice, and another pup named Sugar sent me into headspin again... I actually even filled out the entire HRI application form and thought it best to speak with DH before I hit submit.


If you foster a pup, you'll never be able to let it go! I KNOW! I've fostered 2 now and adopted both of them! :redface: Of course mine are hairless so less grooming! That makes it easier to rationalize. Want to foster Chinese Crested's? :evil: lolol!!

Your boys are wonderful and you are so lucky to have them! Whenever you find you are focused on getting another, just re-direct it back to the boys and enroll in a class or buy them new toys or teach a new trick or grab a brush and groom!! :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well Missy I am not sure if I would be of much help to you because Brad and I have been wanting a 3rd for at least a year if not more now. Thankfully I am not the type of person to rush into things and have spent a lot of time thinking and making sure the timing would be perfect for an addition. I have even refused a couple of puppies because I knew I was not 100% ready. You are also smart because you stop and think when that IWAP desire comes on, so many act on these feelings without thinking everything out and it is the puppy that end’s up paying for it in the end. 

Stay strong and remember someday you may be able to come over and steal all the puppy breath you can handle :wink:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as you are, Missy. That is, IWAP, a female Hav badly, but have similar limitations as you and reasoning that Michael mentioned. I could not likely physically handle 3 every day, all day and do it well. That is, well in my eyes. I'd love to be more involved with the 2 I already have and I can't find the time nor energy, so imagine a third! I had vowed I'd be doing obed. and agility with Ricky, then got Sammy and well. .... 1001 reasons later and still no classes with either of them.  

We are fostering this kitten, Sophie, and it's been more than 4 weeks now. I'm putting a sign up at the store I work at to give her away. I'm just not ready to handle another cat, much less a kitten who is clawing at our leather furniture, climbing curtains and blinds and scarring our arms and legs! We have to keep the door closed to where her litter is so the dogs dont' snack in it. We have to put her in the bathroom when we go away because we can't trust either her or the dogs to be alone together. Here I was, hoping to foster cats, dogs, pups and/or kittens to help out the local shelters. Hmmm.... not as easy as it sounds! 

So. Because we love you, Missy, NO. No to puppies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you gals are the best friends a puppy addict can have!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

No Missy, No!
Having said that, I love having three. I take one with me a lot and can leave the others at home. Walking three isn't bad when you just tether 2 together. Morning eyes, brushing only takes another minute. 
Still haven't figured out how to grow a third hand.
But, no Missy, no!
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> No Missy, No!
> Having said that, I love having three. *I take one with me a lot and can leave the others at home.* Walking three isn't bad when you just tether 2 together. Morning eyes, brushing only takes another minute.
> Still haven't figured out how to grow a third hand.
> But, no Missy, no!
> Carole


 eep: Carole--Which one goes the most with you? :wink:
PS-I hate leaving one home alone


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

mintchip said:


> eep: Carole--Which one goes the most with you? :wink:
> PS-I hate leaving one home alone


Sally, lately Gabby girl has been going with me because she is going through the shy stage and I need to socialize her more. But, other than that I take turns. If I am going to have to do some carrying it is Lulu because she is so small. Vinny LOVES to go bye bye. I just like having one with me when ever I can. I remember when I had two I would have to take them both to the vet if one had an appointment because I couldn't stand to leave one home alone, lol.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carole, do I have to ban you from this thread? you make it sound too easy...you enabler you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

But Missy she is helping me, this is one of the things on my positive list for 3


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy and Leeann, you both need a third. Your hearts are just toooooo big for only two, LOL.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:help::lalala::ban: make Carole stop! 

I will just have to share Leeann's. Or, Carole when are you visiting with your 3?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole- but now what do you do when you want to take two??? I had to make sure Jim could take Belle for the agility trial and now class, etc. Saturday is a therapy dog outing so Dash and Belle can go to this one but gotta make sure Jim can take Dora somewhere, etc. See I think you gotta keep uping the numbers 

Missy- it is good to be honest with what you can handle  I keep trying to think of it as the more you add, the more you take away from the previous ones. At least for me, my dogs like going places, and the more you have the more you have to split up their time. Belle used to go almost every where with me. I loved that we added Dora but to be completely honest, she doesnt get to go everywhere. She is slowing down with her age but she also has to give up time with just me.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Sally, lately Gabby girl has been going with me because she is going through the shy stage and I need to socialize her more. But, other than that I take turns. If I am going to have to do some carrying it is Lulu because she is so small. Vinny LOVES to go bye bye. I just like having one with me when ever I can. I remember when I had two I would have to take them both to the vet if one had an appointment because I couldn't stand to leave one home alone, lol.
> Carole


Carole, I have four and I do the same as you. I always seem to have someone with me and I try to rotate who gets to go depending on what they need to work on and where I'm going! I never feel awful about leaving one home because they're not alone.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:
Very funny, Missy. And you came to the forum for help??!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree with Carolina. I can handle only 2. I must confess though, every time I see those gorgeous chocolate Hav puppies, I am tempted.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

No, Missy, No No No. . . write on blackboard in your best cursive. . . .3 would be totally overwhelming. And, gads, two is already SO expensive and time-consuming that I can hardly believe it. But, I know, I get puppy fever, too. 
It's an awful thing to contemplate, but the only way I'd get another dog is if something happened to one of mine. . . .


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> when I had two I would have to take them both to the vet if one had an appointment because I couldn't stand to leave one home alone, lol.


Carole, we used to do the same thing!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, that is what DH and I discussed last night... He was saying maybe 5 years from now when the boys were getting old, and believe it or not it was me who said. NO! At the point the boys won't want to be bothered with a young'n and we would just wait til (God forbid, knock on wood) they passed from a good long life with us. 

Christy, I love your idea of focusing my energy back on my boys. They are truly the best dogs in the world. And they look like puppy's, just for bigger dogs. Jasper is my 8 wk old Old English Sheep Dog puppy and Cash is 9 wk Newfie pup...LOL. 

Leeann is going to let me steal puppy breath when she gets a third (notice how she didn't say steal the puppy) 

Michele, I know Crazy aren't I? but everyone (but Carole) has been really supportive!

And, although she didn't respond...Carole the enabler is going to come visit and stay for a week with her pack of three and that should surely get MHS out of my system. 

But I am serious gang. If you see me whining a wee bit too much about IWAP or how I want a Blue, Red,Chocolate, Brindle, Parti, girl, I really do want you to remind me of my resolve. (one IWAP here or there is ok.)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*That is why I just volunteer for HRI*

I want a puppy too (in my mind). I have two dogs and they are do-able. Whenever we have a third as a visitor, it changes the dynamics. I volunteer for HRI but do not foster because Daisy really only likes Riki and gets flustered whenever we have an overnight guest. She likes them, but walking three is just hard. They weave in and out and make a braid!

I'd love a third or fourth...but I have to be honest the pack mentality makes it hard. I suppose if I didn't work, I might try to swing it...but I'd want a huge backyard where walks aren't necessary.

My two dogs love each other, require a full bath every week or two which requires hours each. There is weekly grooming tasks of nail clipping, and the rest that goes with that plus the cost of vets...which is getting outrageously expensive.

There is so much one can do for HRI which does not involve fostering, so I make that my trade. I subscribe to the puppy lists and look at them and say awwww. I assist with the HRI quilt project and also now do a square for the Forum...so I make my own puppies. I have so much to do with my daughter, she is my biggest puppy.

I also go to club meetings and kiss everyone's dogs, as I do love them all. After our last cat died, I said no more cats too.

Two dogs is perfect and enough for us in our lives. I adore them...and yes, I would have a whole houseful if I lived on a ranch and was making my living at home...but that is not my world right now.

Did I convince you, did I convince myself?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Missy, I feel your pain. I know that I really don't want a third, but sometimes I just want a third I either take both boys with me or neither with me as they do not like to be without each other, so it would be nice to only take one and leave two others at home. I babysat for two havanese for a week and it wasn't that much harder. But, two is a good number. My boys are best pals and I would hate to stir the pot. I think having a fence makes it much more considerable than it ever was before my fence. Honestly, the money is a big deal at this point too. Maybe foster or dog sit and see how that goes. And most of all, stay away from all pictures of little girl puppies. It will only get you in trouble!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, OK! Missy, I'll be a good girl! 
Seriously, when you have more than one you are splitting your time. Amanda is right. And I did plant a third hand on my right leg so I can pet all 3 at once but so far the hand isn't growing. Some things are easier with 3, some are harder. 
I had 2 children because there was one for each parent. 4 chairs at the table fit better. Two people have more room in the back seat. Two different baseball schedules, no problem. Two fit well on the Disneyland rides. 
I guess I can always rationalize but we are the only one's who know what we can handle. 
Whatever you do it will be the right thing!
Carole


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL, Missy, that you are asking for us on the Forum to help remind you of your resolve NOT to get a third Hav!!

I also have had this same conversation in my head over and over....

The truth is, I enjoyed having *four *dogs better than three when we had the opportunity to dogsit recently.

Anyway, the thought of grooming and bathing three dogs keeps me from taking that leap right now....and also knowing that for me, _there is no end to wanting more Havs._ At some point, I would have to stop adding to my pack. And if I'd have to stop at some point, then maybe I need to consider stopping now, especially since practically I can't take on another life form in my house in this season. Now, when each of my human boys goes to college, perhaps I'll replace them each as they leave with a new Hav puppy...but not just yet 

Also, how well it would go with three really would depend on the personality of the third dog. When we dogsit and have an extra dog here, who that particular dog is can make it either a crazymaking or totally fun experience. If we are ever ready for a third, I'll definitely work with a good breeder who would be willing to do a trial with us.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> _there is no end to wanting more Havs._


that is a very good point Jane. It is like collecting! but unlike knick knacks...each one takes time and energy and money!

It is funny that I am asking the forum to police me. But so far, so good.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been another one of those crazy hav people who can't get enough and I've had to have the same conversation with myself. I think having Bailey currently go through a possibly even worse coat blowing stage than Milo did has helped. I always wanted a girl and wound up with two boys because I fell in love but I think I know when to yell uncle. 

Know yourself and keep a copy of this thread on a wall somewhere so you can refer to it when you see those adorable little girl eyes. Maybe I'll do the same.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Riley's mom is having her last litter....I am SO tempted. Plus, a good friend just got a second Hav puppy and just looking at him got my heart fluttering.

But NO Missy NO....heh heh


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

NO NO NO....Missy, if you get three, I will have to think of three and there is no way!!!

I look of all the cute babies too... and maybe some day our beds will look like Jan's bed with all the havs on it, but I think we need to retire first. 

Maybe try foster first and see what three is like?

You know we will support your decision, whatever you decide.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

After having been so lucky to find Kodi and then Shelby, I thought I would be retiring soon and get a 3rd Hav. Well, life sometimes takes twists and turns and I had to realize that I will not be getting a third one. DD moved in with us in April, along with son-in-law, grandson and her 2 dogs. Our cup does runneth over. So, I look at all the pups on the forum and am so glad that I have been blessed with the two I have.

But, we can dream, can't we???????


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh dearest Missy!

no...no...no....no....What about an adult? :evil:

I am not one to offer advice about restraint having 4 pups at home, but I can tell you how much more trouble 3 is than 2.
Even though I love grooming, my dogs are always behind in their grooming needs. 
I really enjoyed taking classes with the dogs, and now there are just too many. 
Little problems, like annoying barking is multiplied and harder to control.

Nothing can beat the cute factor of a Havanese puppy, but for me, having adopted a couple adults now, that is certainly the way I would go again. They are every bit as loving and loyal as the ones I got as puppies.

no.......no......no...no:tea:

Beverly


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow. 
I have had many breeds as most of you have as well. My thoughts on this are that Havs are different dogs. They require a lot of commitment by their dependence on you. Lately I am finding it hard to imagine two sets of eyes ALWAYS taking cues and looking at me, neverMIND three. To me, that seems like a LOT of pressure. I feel torn enough most days. 
Moxie makes me feel so responsible to him, not sure that I want to sign up for more pressure to be a good Mom. Would another dog make that easier or double the demand?
(Also, his training needs tweaking, can't imagine getting all of that done right with two.) Maybe I have a low threshold..??


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Hang in there Missy. Your doing great. I think we need to start a 12 step support group for our Hav addiction.  I love to look at the puppies too but (I think) I know my limits. I already have 2 dogs. Although Rascal my 50lb mutt is easy. He has short hair and is 9 years old. I'm dog sitting for a friend Friday night. She has a hav and a hav-coton mix. I'm looking forward to it but I'm glad it's only 1 night. The mix is just a pup so I'll be up in the middle of the night and having to watch her like a hawk. No Missy! No!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Debra, 2 in many ways are easier than one. they take that "look" pressure off of you a bit. But it is still two mouths to feed, two animals scratching to go out or be walked, two grooming bills, two vet bills, two baths (and two butt baths.) My life got much busier with two (which is why I need help with saying NO to 3.) But my boys are much happier. 

Marianne, I did not even know you had another dog! 

Beverly! Enabler! Believe me...I have been tempted by adults too. Especially beautiful full coated silvered sables...  

Nope 2 is my limit! but I think I do need hav sit for a weekend to get it out of my system. Leeann, Marianne, Karen,? don't you gals need a weekend away?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I may just take you up on that offer one of these days Missy.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Missy, I just may be able to help you out. You can't just have 3, I have found that they do better in even numbers, so you would have to have 4.

I am able to have four, okay 5 with Axl. But, I stay at home, have a very helpful husband and a 21 year old daughter who cares for them when I have to go out of town and can't take them. Which happens during my 13 year old soccer season. I do all the grooming, which is alot, but DH is building me a grooming room, so that will be great. I wouldn't have more than two if I worked. I think two is great as they keep each other company. Mine do pair off some, Preston & Reece, & Nigel & Simon, but I find that it has to do more with their ages. I don't think it's hard to walk four, but you do have to make sure and train them or you could have a mess on your hands. 

So see the question isn't do I want 3, it's do I want 4.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL Paige. You're worse than Carole! I do have to say Michael is incredibly involved with the boys... even helps me groom them  and makes sure they get a lot of exercise (which should be my role as it would help me as well...but alas) hmmmm, 4? 2 girls 2 boys. 

NO! Missy No!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> 2 girls 2 boys.
> 
> NO! Missy No!


Now you're talkin'. That's how I roll!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OOOHHH boy is that a loaded question Missy!!

I LOVE having my three!! Lexi travels with me, and the other two are with each other when we do that. I like that I can leave two together when one has to go to the vet. I did try to bring all 3 once - will NEVER do that again. 
Having a third hand is my ONLY problem with three!! I groom each of them on different schedules, so it is easier! 

Come on Missy - one more - go for it!!! Like kids 1 is 1 and 2 is 20 and 3 is 20 and 4 is 20. No different having the third!!

But.... your other option is to volunteer to foster for HRI. I usually have 4 dogs here when I foster (as I do now) and you get to have the extra pup, help train it, love it, and find its perfect forever home!! 
Then you go back to your two for a while, relax, and then just when the urge hits you again, there most likely will be another foster in need!! 

Think about it!!!! :whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Laurie makes a good point Missy. Maybe you should try fostering. I'll bet Ann is getting an idea what 3 is like right now!
I walked my 3 yesterday and it is no different that walking 2 when 2 are coupled together. I do about 75 % of my own grooming so money isn't a big deal. 
But I like to groom them, so it is not a chore for me. Of course they think they are being water-boarded.
Carole


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Missy, great to know that DH and I have a pup sitter if we decide to take a weekend and go to Boston or somewhere up North I had a great time with the havs I watched. They were really good dogs and fit right in with my group. Maybe babysitting some havs will be your answer.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have 3 kids and going from 1 to 2 was much harder than 2 to 3, same with dogs in my opinion. Sorry, please don't fishsmack me!

I dearly love my two boys and get so much joy just from watching them play, RLH, snuggle with us, and give us kisses! I'm happy to buy them what they NEED, :wink:, instead of things I sometimes want. Seeing them teach Spicy how to be a puppy and watching her learn to run, play, chase a toy, wrestle, and best of all.....RLH around the coffee table and the back yard has been so touching and we feel blessed to witness it!

My husband is VERY involved, my kids are somewhat involved, and we all chip in to care for the dogs. There's no way I'd be fostering if I worked outside the home though! It is a lot of work but it's fun too, I'm getting as much out of it, if not more, than the dogs!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ann, that is true - you do need the support of ALL in the household when fostering. My hubby is great - and my boys pitch in when they are home too. The third really just is not as hard as the first or the second. Again, like with kids, you are so much more comfortable, and are confident and the dog senses that. My third (Logan) is my most behaved of the three, and the most loving of the three. Lexi loves me but Logan is IN LOVE with me. Go Missy Go!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy....I will if you will


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pat, you will just say NO if I just say NO? LOL. 

Laurie, Ann... I really need help here! it is not a decision thing. I really know in my heart of hearts we can not handle a third (at least for the forseable future  ) 

I know I would not give up a foster. I would flunk fostering 101. Here's a question for those of you that do foster... does a pup that is not potty trained and has accidents in your house make your "trained" dogs mark? The only two places Jasper ever had accidents as an adult was at a rental that accepted dogs and at my SIL's house who's hav is not really house trained... clearly he was marking not going. 

I love the idea of Havsitting. Anyone want to drop off their furkids for weekend is welcome.... LOL. I'm probably going to start having to take reservations.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Missy said:


> (at least for the forseable future  )


Look at that you broke my armor already!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

With my first child I thought, "You can't let me take this kid home, I don't know what I'm doing and I'll kill it somehow!" I cried because I was so afraid!!! (My mom came home with us, thank God!) With the second it was easier and with the third I stopped at Babies-R-Us on the way home, my mom and dad stayed in the car with him. 

It's been the same with dogs, the confidence is there. I'm still nervous sometimes because all of the dog stuff is relatively new to us but so far everything has gone so well. I have to say again though, I couldn't do this if my husband wasn't very willing and helpful! They are definitely OUR dogs.

I feel more protective of Spicy because she's a foster, like you do when you babysit someone else's child, you're more cautious and alert. She has had accidents inside but it hasn't caused Scoot or Murph to mark over them. Murphy marks like crazy outside though!

Missy, if you know 3 isn't workable then don't do it. You'd just feel overwhelmed and then it's no fun for anyone. We'll support you, don't worry. :grouphug: You can live vicariously through all of the new puppies on the forum!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Lina said:


> Well, I could commiserate but I'm with your husband on this one. I would never ever get a third. And maybe you will all say I will eat my words later, but I doubt it... maybe when I'm retired? *Maybe.*
> 
> Missy, I don't remember, but have you ever dog-sat a third dog? I think that's a good indication. I found that as good as it was for the dogs, it sucked for me most of the time. I don't mind doing it for a week or whatever, but I was really tired after that week and really happy to only permanently have two in the house. I really found that it was a lot more work... and I didn't even do grooming! And let's not mention trying to walk 3 dogs at once! That was a doozy.
> 
> Anyway, count me in as the first in line to tell you NO!


LOL. That's why I won't get a SECOND. With 3 kids, for me, ONE is plenty. I am so tired whenever my brother's dog leaves. And Winston SLEEPS forever.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> Pat, you will just say NO if I just say NO? LOL.


Haha! I'll follow your lead Missy :evil:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

> But I like to groom them, so it is not a chore for me. Of course they think they are being water-boarded.


You crack me up, Carole ound: ound: ound:

Truthfully, with the winter weather closing in and muddy under-sides to contend with....I know that 2 would wear me out.

LOVE your sig, Pat!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - NO I have never had my guys backslide on the potty issue with a partially, or fully untrained dog. Dugan was a puppy when I got him, and he had to be fully trained. Maddie came from the Mill, so she knew nothing about going outside. It is just a matter of being diligent, and if you have a foster boy who does mark or potty inside, you just keep him in a belly band until you are able to train him. 
And YES you CAN give up a foster. Not everyone fails! You love them all to death, but placing them in the household that fullfills their "wish" list is the greatest!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, can you sign up to foster...and pick and choose when you can take on the foster? so could I sign up to foster but then not be ready for it when a foster was offered?


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

If I had more time and space maybe it would be different. I was dog sitting a lot this summer and I found 2 havanese to be lovely but when I had three they stopped being individual dogs and I felt like they were "the dogs". The dogs need to eat, the dogs need to go out, the dogs needed baths. 

Nala enjoyed them but she was also not convinced that we needed any permanent additions!

Annie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Annie Clark said:


> I found 2 havanese to be lovely but when I had three they stopped being individual dogs and I felt like they were "the dogs". The dogs need to eat, the dogs need to go out, the dogs needed baths.
> Annie


Annie, very nicely put. Sometimes when I am very busy, even two, Jasper and Cash become "the boys."


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I put my name on the rescue list for a Bernese Mountain Dog. I know what you all are thinking, I am a traitor! But no, I realized I have the two most perfect Havs and there will never be an equal so I must try a different breed. haha. 

I just got finished dog sitting my friends SIXTEEN year old Springer Spaniel. The dog can barely see, and has to go out to pee every two hours. ALL NIGHT LONG. You have to hand feed him, and if he doesnt know when he needs to poop, so it could go anywhere. And with the blind thing, he walks in it a lot. Point being, I took care of him for 6 days and survived! So now I KNOW I CAN HAVE A THIRD DOG! 

In fact its not that hard, you can cook for them the same etc... I think its good to go for walks in shifts too, I know I need the exercise. So having a third dog WILL MAKE YOU SKINNY! 

Plus I have room for one more in my trailer. 

Lets all go on the third dog diet!!! That sounds bad. Did I help you Missy?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I put my name on the rescue list for a Bernese Mountain Dog.
> 
> Plus I have room for one more in my trailer.
> 
> Lets all go on the third dog diet!!! That sounds bad. Did I help you Missy?


I had to go see what one is. HOLY CRAP! Those things are huge! Is this big boy to keep you warm while you are out in the wilds?

I would NEVER call you a traitor!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Melissa, I've thought about you and all your travels...you probably have to leave Stogie and Goldie home, right? 

I think BMDs are a wonderful breed--and you could probably take him/her with you on a lot of your excursions, couldn't you. But, that's a BIG dog! Ha! Good luck!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

No, they go with me everywhere! haha. I take them all through the park. I dont take them on hikes though. Ill post some pics of them camping in another thread so I dont hijack Missys thread.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good, I love to see them!!! I've tried to imagine!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hijack away Melissa. I love to see and hear your thougths. DH told me I could get a third dog only if I promised to join him and the boys for their morning walk. I said I would but he knew I was lying.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is a photographer that does a lot of Dog Photography in Illinios. Go look at her Bernese. She has two.

http://www.bbreitsameter.com/blog/i...ernese-mountain-dogs-chicago-dog-photography/

Also check out her other dog photography, if any of you are in IL you should take your Havs to her!!!

Go to Galleries then to In Studio and scroll down to the Berner pups all lined up on the bench. IN LOVE. 
I think I need an intervention along with Missy hehe.

http://www.bb2paws.com/


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Melissa, did you see the size of the paws on those Berny pups? My friend has one and oh are the gorgeous! Thanks heavens I have my allergies to stop me from dreaming about anything but a Neezer.

since this is turning into a puppy thread... another friend of mine is getting two of these Wheaton's....

http://www.wildfireridge.com/SCLitterNews.htm


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I wonder if dogs can be allergic to other dogs. Stogie seems to have allergies. 

Those Wheatons are TOO DANG CUTE!!!! They have Stogies coloring as a puppy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Alright, since you went here Mellissa, here is a picture of the BMD puppy that I dogsit for. I walk him 4 times a week and I am actually staying with him tomorrow night for the night. He is a little bigger now. He is getting huge fast! He is a really nice boy. Have you thought about an Old English Sheepdog? I walk one of them too and he is fantastic!

I am a small dog person for my home though, so I will be sticking with havanese!

Missy, to answer your question about fostering with HRI. You can say no if it is not a good time or the dog is not a good fit for you.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, a couple of friends have a wheaten...he's awesome! And Melissa, we have a springer spaniel. I can't say enough about how wonderful he is with the kids. He follows them everywhere, and when they are playing outside, he goes and lays where he can watch them. He's definitely their guard dog. The worst thing about him is the shedding, but vacuuming or sweeping up every day is worth it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

MY BOYS JUST REMINDED ME WHY THEY ARE THE BEST. AND THEY ARE ENOUGH!

as you can tell by my posts to here and to FB I have been spending a lazy day doing laundry and not much else, but wasting time. Still in my bathrobe at 1:30, Jasper decides enough is enough. He comes right up to the computer where I am camped out, and starts staring at me, and then the ghrrrs, and then the hard pawing... As if to say, "stop talking about getting a puppy and get off your butt and get dressed and take me for a walk!" Then Cash joined in...He does not ghrrrr or paw...he just jumps up and stretches himself against you and then reaches a paw up as far as it will reach, if you bend your face down he will gently touch your face with his big furry paw... both of them staring at me with expectation (or pupspectation.) "Ok Boys" says I "You are right, I need to be walked" At the word "walk" they both light up (even Cash) followed me upstairs to get dressed... and off we went... Jasper smelling intently and Cash frolicking happily in the leaves like a big, little, rabbit. I feel better, they feel better, the world is good, what more do I need?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy, sorry it took so long for me to respond - but as Karen said - YES, you can delicline a foster if it is not the right time for you, or the right fit! If they have a pup who does not get along with other dogs, and needs quarantine, you can say no, my dogs are there all the time & I do not have the quarantine facilities. Or if you are going on vacationk or expecting lots of company ... whatever it is, you can say no when it comes to you. If you volunteered, HRI knows you want to help, and that you are dedicated to the idea of helping, but if you are not ready for any reason, it is understood. That is why it is such a great thing to do, you can help when you are able!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

karen!!! That pup is so gorgeous!!!! Thanks for posting the pic. I fell in love with them at Westminster one year.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I get to go see puppies today! Ok not Neezers but I bet right now they look like little sable Havs. I am going to meet the Wheaton pups I mentioned a while back. I am so excited... they are about 12 weeks old. DH is coming with me...so maybe he will get the puppy bug. 

Melissa, Janet, who did Maggie and Blackie end up with? NO MISSY NO! it is so hard for me to believe that they were the last to go...they both seem perfect to me.

just an aside... in looking for this thread by searching No Missy, I came up with 3 pages of threads all that included some one saying NO MISSY NO! you guys are definitely doing your job!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, my friends have a wheaten...he's ADORABLE! Please take pics and post...you know we all love puppies 

I don't think I'm as good as others with the No Missy No thing. I think 3 is a magic number...


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Missy,
I love Wheatens. We had our precious Wheaten Ginger,( the funniest dog ever) while our boys were growing up. 
The only reason we got a Hav instead of another Wheaten was the size, as we are now "older" and preferred a smaller dog. And then we got MHS..
I don't know how you are going to resist those puppies.

But NO, Missy No!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've never seen one so please post some photos.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ohhhhhh Wheatens are adorable! I adored all the little scruffy terriers AKA terrorists, I'm just old enough to finally face the fact I am not meant to deal with the terrier personality.

As for the No Missy No! team, I was booted off ages ago! :banplease:


Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*OMG!*

too cute for words.... they looked like tall brindle Neezers with really big paws! meet Lottie and Mabel. Really hard to tell them apart-- Mabel is a bit bigger. Wheatons will grow to be about 35/40 lbs and they turn a silvery/golden/white. My friends are just beside themselves with joy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*a few more*

Oh by the way...I was allergic to them even though they are considered a non allergic breed. They are about 16/17 lbs at this point.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

They are darling!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They look so snuggly! Were they calm or hyper? My friends' dog, Egan, gets VERY excited when people come over, and they haven't seemed to master the no jumping rule. I didn't mind, but I'm sure some people would.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

How cute...I love the looks of wheatons and tibetan terriers as well. After dealing with a jack russell for over a year, though...I don't think I have the right personality for a terrier, either...or my other pup of desire, a french bulldog...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> too cute for words.... they looked like tall brindle Neezers with really big paws! meet Lottie and Mabel. Really hard to tell them apart-- Mabel is a bit bigger. Wheatons will grow to be about 35/40 lbs and they turn a silvery/golden/white. My friends are just beside themselves with joy.


Is that Cash's squirrel? It looks so little next to them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Oh by the way...I was allergic to them even though they are considered a non allergic breed. They are about 16/17 lbs at this point.


Good to know. hat was one of the breeds I was considering because they are supposed to be low allergy. Another reason I'm glad I ended up with a Hav!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ADORABLE !


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

krandall said:


> Is that Cash's squirrel? It looks so little next to them!


Isn't that funny Karen...No it is not Cash's Squirrel and quite a bit smaller. Lottie and Mabel are about the size of my boys now and they are only 14 weeks old.

Everyone is different with allergies. But I am definitely allergic to wheatons... when we first started looking at dogs we visited this same friend and his full grown wheaton Dolly (who sadly passed at 14 last year)to see if I was allergic and it was instant allergies... I was not bad with the pups until they started kissing me. But I am even allergic to poodles! so I am so glad I found the Havanese. I always say I am like a 12 year old with my first puppy because I was deprived my whole life.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

NO MISSY NOOOOOOO!!!! Someone forgot to tell Mary there was a puppy snatcher attending today's dog show.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes Missy Yes!! Look at that picture there, its screams YES!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Who is that cute baby?


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness! What a cutie pie....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tee Hee. that little puppy is one of Mary Cane's appropriately named Lover Boy! 5 and 1/2 months of cuddle bug joy. He loved to give kisses, but not non stop like my Jasper just a little purposeful kiss here and there, and loved to tuck his head into your neck. 

I thank Mary for letting me monopolize him for much of the time. So, so, so many beautiful Neezers to take in. And the start of a NE club!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooohhhhh, I'm SO jealous of you Missy!!! Being at a dog show and having Neezers to squish and cuddle with is the best part ! I have a terrible crush on one Hav now because of that, back in Chicago. sigh......... 

This little guy is a cutie! You lucky bum.


----------

